# Durchschlag?



## snake999acid (20. Februar 2006)

hi leute,
was genau ist ein "durchschlagschutz"?
bitte kein fach-chinesisch 
schützt das meine felge, wenn ihc mit 1-2 bar rumfahr und auf ne kante spring oda was soll das sein?
ich weiß immerhin es ist irgendwas mim mantel


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. Februar 2006)

"durchschlagschutz" is halt die bezeichnung dafür wie stark der mantel verhindert, dass der schlauch so stark gequetscht wird (zb beim auftreffen auf ne kante), dass es zu nem platten kommt. also das is kein extra teil was du dir ans rad baust oder so, is einfach nur ne eigenschaft des mantels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Februar 2006)

je dicker die karkasse, aso die seitenwände und lauffläche, eines reifens is,desto höher ist der durchschlagschutz des reifens.heisst du bekommst ne so schnell nen platten bei harten kontakt des reifens mit ner kante.je höher das gewicht des reifens, desto höher ist meist ,nicht immer, sein durchschlagschutz ums kurz zu fassen und einfach zu sagen.


----------



## snake999acid (20. Februar 2006)

ja, wie kann ich mir das etz bildlich vorstellen?
könnte jemand ma ne skizze machen in paint oda so? bitte?
außerdem...
... ist der felgenverschleiß als Trialer nicht enormst?
ich mein ok, man hat ca 46 mm breite felgen...
... jedoch fährt man mit ca max. 2 bar und somit fast platt^^ oder?
bzw bei manchen seh ich wenn se auf kanten springen mim hitnerrad, dass das bist zur felge geht, sind die felgen nicht dann gleich im arsch?
nochmals: hilft da der durchschlagschutz zum schutz der felge oda nur zum schutz vor platten?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Februar 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wie kann ich mir das etz bildlich vorstellen?
> könnte jemand ma ne skizze machen in paint oda so? bitte?
> außerdem...
> ... ist der felgenverschleiß als Trialer nicht enormst?
> ...



aso bildlich kannste da ne viel machen,die reifenwände an sich sind einfach dicker....

felgenverschleiss im trial is durch häufiges anflexen schon eher hoch...

nein,felgen sind nicht gleich im arsch wenn man auf ne kante springt,is ja noch gut gummi zwischen felge und kante  

vordergründig zum schutz vor platten...nen guter,durchschlagssicherer hr-reifen trägt irgendwo auch zum schutz der felge bei ,wenn man nicht bei jeder aktion auf der felge rumhoppelt ,weil der reifen umknickt oder sofort platt is....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Februar 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wie kann ich mir das etz bildlich vorstellen?
> könnte jemand ma ne skizze machen in paint oda so? bitte?
> außerdem...
> ... ist der felgenverschleiß als Trialer nicht enormst?
> ...



http://www.schwalbe.de/index.pl?mod...=0162&bereich=&einsatzbereich=&produktgruppe=

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Scr4t (21. Februar 2006)

desweiteren ist eine breite felge auch vorteolhaft, da dann quasi mehr luft über der felge ist die zuerst kompensiert werden muss, als bei ner schmalen, wo mehr an der seite vorbeigeht.

und notfalls knallt man sich nen DH schlauch hinten rein(wiegt ca.60-100gr mehr) und man hat ruhe.


----------



## elhefe (21. Februar 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren ist eine breite felge auch vorteolhaft, da dann quasi mehr luft über der felge ist die zuerst kompensiert werden muss, als bei ner schmalen, wo mehr an der seite vorbeigeht.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Unsinn ist. Richtig ist aber, dass eine breite Felge vorteilhaft ist. Zwar sorgt eine breite Felge nicht automatisch für weniger Durchschläge, aber für weniger Snakebites (@snake999acid: Snakebite, weil beim Platten durch Durchschlag i.d.R. zwei Löcher im Schlauch sind, die an einen Schlangenbiss erinnern).

Bei breiteren Felgen ist die Gefahr einfach geringer, dass beim Durchschlag der Schlauch zwischen Kante und Felge eingequetscht wird und es somit zum besagten Snakebite kommt.


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Februar 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren ist eine breite felge auch vorteolhaft, da dann quasi mehr luft über der felge ist die zuerst kompensiert werden muss, als bei ner schmalen, wo mehr an der seite vorbeigeht.



meinst du jetzt die luft die vom reifen verdrängt werden muß? also das is quark...da wirste keinen unterschied merken. den unterschied wirste genausowenig merken wie du eine titanschraube an deinem bike merkst


----------



## Scr4t (21. Februar 2006)

ich mein das schon so wie elhefe es geschrieben hat.

Das mit dem Snakebite halt und da dacht ich mir das das daran leigt das die felge breiter ist und mehr luft über der felge ist als neben, beim vollen einfedern des reifens oder nicht?


----------



## elhefe (21. Februar 2006)

Beweisen kann ich´s Dir nicht. Aber ich bin schon der festen Überzeugung, dass eine breite Felge besser funktioniert, weil der Schlauch halt nicht einklemmt. Glaube nicht, dass es mit mehr Luft zu tun hat.

Stellt man sich den Reifen/das Laufrad im Querschnitt vor, wölbt sich der Reifen auf einer schmalen Felge stärker über die Felgenflanke, als bei einer breiten Felge (bei der der Reifen evtl. gar nicht überwölbt). Daher ist bei einer schmalen Felge die Gefahr eines Snakebites größer. Soweit meine Überlegungen .

@ Scr4t: Bei Bedarf kann man das auch noch bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt erörtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (21. Februar 2006)

er hat schon recht der kleine 20" scrat ^^ 

in einem reifen (2,5") auf einer 22 mm breiten felge findet deutlich weniger luft platz bei 2,0bar als bei einem reifen (2,5") auf einer 45mm breiten felge bei 2,0 bar luftdruck ...
woran das liegt ? naja ... ist einfach ein größerer hohlraum der gefüllt werden muss ^^ 

 wa ?

durch die breitere felge entsteht mehr entfaltungsplatz für den reifen beim aufpumpen ZU DEN SEITEN ... =>>>> MEHR LUFT GEHT REIN !!!


andererseits ist dein letzter beitrag HEFE ^^ auch korrekt das die chance des einklemmens des schlauches auf der felgenflankenkante geringer wird umsobreiter die felge... *G*


----------



## GTC-1990 (29. August 2011)

Tubeless!!!!
Hat bei mir geklappt.
ich trainiere trial tricks auf mein Dirt bike Das Sun ringle sos felgen hat 
Da ich sehr viel bergauf fahre bevor ich an einem ort ankomme wo es hindernisse gibt brauche ich viel Druck im Reifen und gleichzeitig Durchschlagschutz.
Also habe ich mein hinterreifen auf Tubeless umgestellt.
Falls der Reifen platt geht pump ich ihn in der naechsten Tankstelle wieder auf.

Andererseits wuerde ich auch gerne wissen wie ich den durchschlag vorbeugen kann wenn ein Schlauch drin ist?


----------

